# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Interviste me zotin Xhorxhio Kastrioti "Skenderbeg"

## Cimo

Historia e emigracionit shqiptare ne shtetin fqinj te Italise dhe e vendosurne zona te ndryshme te saj (Napoli, Kalabri, Sicili, Marche etj), i ka fillimet e veta rreth shekullit te XV nen mbreterine e Alfonso I d'Aragona.Ne faza dhe periudha te ndryshme te historise, aleancash politike dhe startegjish ushtarake, por edhe ekonomike ky emigracion ka pasur etapat e veta, sikunder eshte ai ne vitet 1416-1442 kur mbreti d’Aragona per te mposhtur levezjen e feudaleve te pakenaqur kerkon ndihmen e njerit prej luftetareve shqiptare te degjuar Demetrio Reres.Nje ndihme kjo e cila shperblehet me dhenien e territoreve te shumte ne Kalabri e Sicili e per rrjedhoje me vendosjen e shume shqiptareve ne keto troje.

Por ajo qe historikish mbetet si nje nga momentet me domethenese ne emigrimin e shqiptare drejt brigjeve italiane, mbetet levizja masive ne vitet 1470 – 1478 me rezimin e Krujes dhe pushtimin e gjate prej Perandorise Turke. Raportet midis familjes te Gj.K.Skenderbeut dhe Mbreterise se Napolit ishin shume te forcuara kjo edhe per faktin se nder te tjera Elena Kastriota (mbesa e Skenderbeut) martohet me Princin Antonio Sanseverino te Bisognano.Kjo do te thoshte per shume nga shqiptaret nje emigrim te detyruar por qe fal ketyre raporteve, te gjenin ne kete menyre nje mundesi per te krijuar e vazhduar egzistencen ne format e veta, arbereshet e sotem jane nje prove e tille vlerash e traditash te popullit tone qe pikerisht njehsohet dhe perfaqson sot ate emigracion te hershem te shqiptareve.Pikerisht ne Napoli vendosen familjaret dhe te afermit e Gj.K.Skenderbeut, pasardhes te te cilit jane sot shune personazhe te cilet i kane dhene nje ton akoma me aktual trashegimnise te njeres prej figurave me legjendare te popullit shqiptare por edhe Europes ‘Skenderbeu’.
Nje personazh i tille eshte edhe zoti Xhorxhio Kastrioti, nje njeri intelektual dhe shume dashamires ndaj Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve.Midis rrefimeve dhe kujtimeve te trasheguara familjare, materialeve dhe dokumentave, ai ka shprehur gjithmone deshiren dhe kenaqesine per tu njohur me shume me vendin e origjines se tij, Krujen, me token qe rreth 600 vjet me pare parardhesit e tij u larguan prej brigjeve te Arberise.

Zoti Xhorxhio, familja juaj Kastrioti, pasardhese e familjes se madhe te Gj.K.Skenderbeut eshte pjese e nje faze emigrazioni shqiptare me te hershem dhe shume me ndryshe nga ai i perfaqesuar sot.Si e shikoni ju emigracionin shqiptare ne Itali dhe bashkejetesen e tyre ne shoqerine italiane?


- Para se ti pergjigjem pyetjes tuaj do te doja se pari te pershendes nepermjet kesaj interviste gjithe popullin shqiptare.Eshte hera e pare qe me jepet mundesia ti drejtohem shqiptareve ne nje territor shqiptare pasi ketu jemi miq te ftuar ne Ambasaden shqiptare ne Rome dhe Shkelqesise se tij zotit Ambasador Llesh Kola , dhe per tu shprehur se populli juaj eshte edhe populli im.
Persa i perket pyetjes tuaj te emigrazionit do te thoja qe eshte nje fenomen ku tashme e njef gjithe shoqeria bashkohore ku jetojme.Familja jone Kastrioti, e ka njohur kete fenomen nje nje periudhe me te hershme qysh ne vitet 1500 te fazes se trete emigratore, periudhe ne te cilen paraardhesi yne Skenderbeu, per te mos lejuar sundimin turk shpergul famijen e tij ne Principaten e Napolit, fale edhe aleancave dhe raporte miqesore qe kishte me ta.Edhe pse i njejte fenomen me ate qe ka njojtur emigrazioni shqiptare sot ose sic quhet ndryshe emigrazioni i nente, ai i familjes tone per kushtet dhe kohen mund te quhet nje emigrazion i arte.
Ndersa ne e kemi njohur si fenomen ne familje ju e keni prekur ate si popull si komb dhe ne menyre paksa te dhimbshme.Ka qene nje emigrazion i veshtire ne fillimet e tij i cili ka patur piketimin jo dhe aq pozitiv per shkak te asaj pjese negative te shoqerise, por qe ju shume shpejt me klasen dhe inteligjencen tuaj, me menyren tuaj te prezantimit e perfaqesimit ne kohe keni bere te mundur te fitohet mbi kete negativitet dhe te jeni nje rol i rendesishem bashkepunimi edhe ne te ardhmen.

Sot pasardhesit e Gj.K.Skenderbeut jane familje me deget e tyre qe jetojne ne Lece, Napol, Kalabri etj.Familje te cilat kane trasheguar traditat dhe zakonet, vlerat me te bukuar shqiptare, sikunder gjithe arbereshet.
Cdo te thote per ju sot te jesh nje pasardhes i familjes se madhe Kastrioti?

- Eshte e vertete qe sot ka shume familje me mbiemer Kastrioti qe padyshim jane pasardhes te kesaj familjeje te madhe.Shume prej tyre e kane trasheguar kete mbiemer per nder te figures se ketij heroi ne shenje mirenjohje e respekti.Por duhet respektuar ligji ku sipas te cilit une jam pjese e trashegimenise se familjes se Napolit dhe qe eshte dega me perfaqesuese e familjes se Gj.K.Skenderbeut.Te jesh sot nje Kastriota eshte nje impenjim shume i veshtire , sepse ne cdo kohe duhet te jemi ne kompeticion me kete figure kaq te madhe dhe te pathyeshme sic eshte Skenderbeu, por si njerez te thjeshte por me nje detyre te larte duhet te prezantohemi po me kaq force dhe krenari, mendoj se kemi mbi supe nje peshe shume te madhe por qe me te njejten peshe do mundohemi te perfaqesojme dhe trasmetojme denjesisht kete mbiemer.

Emigrazioni shqiptare padyshim ka evoluar dhe ka nje baze te mire integrimi ne shoqerine italiane.A mendoni se figurat historike, me vlerat dhe ikonat e tyre luajne nje rol dhe japin nje shans me shume ne integrimin e tyre ne shoqerine e sotme multietnike?

- Flasim per shoqeri multietinike qe ne pjesen me te ngushte te fjales personalisht mendoj se eshte nje argument qe con ne konflikte dhe lufte, por qe mes ketyre popujve te mund te identifikojme figurat e tyre historike dhe heronjte te cilet kane ekzistuar realisht dhe vleresojme anet me pozitive te tyre padyshim qe kjo bashkekzistence ka me shume shanse.Heroi kombetare Skenderbeu eshte nje figure e tille me vlera pozitive, jo vetem sepse realizoi heqjen e nje zgjedhe prej Perandorise Turke per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret, por edhe me tej nje personazh me vlera per gjithe Europen.Pikerisht kjo figure qe lidh dy popuj dhe qe mendoj se jane vertet popuj vellezer, padyshim qe jep mundesine e nje bashkejetese pozitive ndermjet tyre, dhe pse jo te jete shembull po aq me vlera sa eshte histroria e ketij heroi.Sot shoqeria ka nevoje me shume se kurre per rikrijimin e ketyre vlerave te cilat mendoj se jane lene disi ne harese.

Ju keni qene nje nga perfaqesuesit e familjes Kastrioti gjithmone ne takime te ndryshe te niveleve institucionale apo shoqatatsh shqiptaresh , keni dhene ndihmesen ne dokumenta historike apo materiale te tjera te rendesishme etj.Cfare raportesh keni ju me Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret ne pergjithesi?

- Mendoj se familja ime nuk ka bere asgje te vecante ndaj Shqiperise.Do te doja te benin me shume per kete vend, ndoshta dhe me shume se cka bere xhaxhai im Fra Giorgio, i njohur ne Shqiperi per aktivitetin e tij humanitare dhe kontributin qe ka dhene nen urdherin si ‘Kavalier i larte i Maltes’.Personalisht kam qene disi i larguar ne menyre te deshiruar nga ky aktivitet i xhaxhait tim pikerisht per te lejuar ate hapsire te madhe nje njeriu kaq te mire dhe te vecante sic ka qene Fra Grigio i njohur keshtu ne Shqiperi e ne Itali.Me vdekjen e tij mendoj se si perfaqsues i familjes time kam detyren morale dhe humane per te vazhduar punen dhe aktivitetin e tij ndaj Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve, kjo fale edhe mundesise qe me kane dhne miqte e mi zoti Ambasador Llesh Kola, Minister i Kultures Viasar Zhiti, editorit mik te ngushte te Shqiperise dhe i njohur ne Itali D’Agostino, dhe personazhit te cilin e pershendes me repekt zotit Ylli Polovina per bashkepunimet tona.Pra mendoj se ne te ardhmen do te jemi me prezent jo vetem ne territorin shqiptare ne Itali, por edhe ne ate shqiptare te Shqiperise.

Ju nuk keni vizituar asnjehere Shqiperine.A mendoni ne planet apo deshirat tuaja ne te ardhmen te vizitoni vendin e origjines Krujen apo edhe vende te tjera te mbrekullueshme te Shqiperise?

- Ka qene ne deshirat e mia qysh i vogel te vizitoj Shqiperine.Eshte e vertete e jo per faktin qe jemi ne kete interviste, pikerisht qe femi kam ditur te vizatoj harten e Shqiperise dhe jo ate te Italise, kam njohur dhe mesuar per Krujen pasi ben pjese ne jeten dhe origjinen e familjes time dhe si e tille deshira ka qene e madhe.E kam shprehur edhe ne intervisten me ju heren e fundit ne perkujtimoren e figures historike te Skenderbeut te zhvilluar ne Rome qe deshira per te vizituar Shqiperine, Krujen mbetet e tille por jo si vizitore i thjeshte pasi nuk me intereson keshtu, edhe pse si turiste Shqiperia eshte nje mbrekulli, por do te doja te vizitoja dhe te prekja Krujen tamam si nje Kastriot ne token e vet, vendet ku kane jetuar paraardhesit e mi e me pas vendet dhe peisazhet e bukura te Shqiperise.
Une ju falenderoj juve per mundesine qe me dhate nepermjet kesaj interviste te komunikoj dhe te pershendes gjithe shqiptaret.
Intervisten e Pergatiti:
Arta Mezini
Rome. Prill, 2007

A.Mezini.© AllRightsReserved

www.Albanur.net

----------

